# 2009 Touareg (gas) coolant recovery system hose



## Doug H (Dec 23, 2018)

Greetings,

I am looking for advice on whether it is safe to operate my 2009 Touareg in it's current condition. There is a hose that is apparently an overflow line for the radiator when the coolant is expanded. This hose runs from the driver's side of the engine compartment, connected to the main large hose near the top of the radiator, runs along the top of the radiator, and connects to something on the passenger side of the engine compartment. The connection between this hose and the main large hose on the radiator is broken. 

I am wondering if it is safe to drive until I can get it to the dealer, assuming I make sure there is adequate coolant in the radiator and block off the hose with the broken connector (clamping off the hole in the larger hose)? My dealer is about an hour's drive. Any knowledgeable advice appreciated. Thank you.


----------

